# Rootmedic Website Warning



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I think this belongs in the other websites section.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Mods, please move this thread if it is in the wrong sub-forum.
-Roy


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

FF doesn't like certain java/php script in it. If something is "broken" within the coding, it doesn't like it either. However, with that being said, I have never received this error when going to RM on FF myself. Usually, this indicates something within your host file showing up in FF's security.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Or you could just ask me! It appears to be your trend micro that is causing it. I have never ever had this problem using a variety of security programs. The only place you put any secure info is on the checkout page(your paypal login, no cc numbers etc) and that is a paypal server. 

Can you take screen shots and email them to me at [email protected]. Are you typing the address in or clicking a link? 

google doesn't think it is a problem.... http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=www.rootmedic.net

Is anyone else with trend micro having this problem? Avast gives me none. I am verifying site through norton for testing and will have google crawl it soon.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/rootmedic.net


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for getting back with me; in answer to your question I clicked the link in your signature. 

Is it possible your signature link is taking me to a site that is then re-directing me to your actual website?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It is being redirected twice. Once by anonym.to which is planted tank and once by bit.ly which is very reputable. Both are safe redirects. I am having google crawl and norton as well. There is no security risk in the site or links to it, so it seems odd for it to cause this type of reaction.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

In about 2 friggin weeks Norton will have checked my site...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

I am not a computer whiz, but my guess would be that it is the re-directing that Firefox is having trouble with. 

There are probably more qualified TPT members that would understand this better than me.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It is trend micro, not firefox. That being said, click the link in the banner at the top of the page and tell me if it does it. Then just type the address in and tell me.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry, my bad....Trend micro. There is no Rootmedic banner at the top of the page.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Sorry, my bad....Trend micro. There is no Rootmedic banner at the top of the page.


Click refresh once or twiceroud:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, did it.....and was directed to the rootmedic.com website. Trendmicro must have a problem with the signature link.

Thanks for the help! Mods may delete this thread if they so choose.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

dirtyhermit said:


> Click refresh once or twiceroud:


this. It is where the GLA and pfertz banner is...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

no need to delete. Never scared of a little discussion! This will be a great place to direct someone if it seems to happen again.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Over_Stocked,

This is what I get when I click on your signature; I sent a request for the site to be reviewed by TrendMicro:



Website blocked by Trend Micro Internet Security


Opening this website may put your security at risk
Trend Micro has not yet evaluated this website

The website you wanted to see might transmit malicious software to your computer, or has done that before to someone else. It may also show signs of involvement in online scams or fraud.

Because you have set your Protection Against Web Threats to "High," all websites not yet checked by Trend Micro have been blocked for your protection.
Address: http://www.anonym.to/?http://bit.ly/rootmedic
Rating: Dangerous

What you can do:
Try visiting another site to find the information you want.

Notify Trend Micro to review this page if you consider it safe.
If you still want to see this blocked page:


1. Open the Trend Micro Internet Security console.
2. Click Internet & Email Controls.
3. Click the Settings... button under Protection Against Web Threats.
4. Click the Approved websites link in the next window that opens.
5. Copy and paste the address of the blocked website into the list.



Note: If you still want to visit this site despite the risk, clickhere to open it.

Copyright © 1995-2009 Trend Micro Incorporated

Thank you for your submission
Dangerous
Suspicious


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I'm willing to be you found the problem right there... 



> Because you have set your Protection Against Web Threats to "High," all websites not yet checked by Trend Micro have been blocked for your protection.
> Address: http://www.anonym.to/?http://bit.ly/rootmedic
> Rating: Dangerous


1, it likely hasn't been checked. 2, the double redirect. Try the link now.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Banner link works fine, signature link still does not.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

That is odd, as the link in the banner is the same. Now the link in the sig is different. Try clearing your cookies, etc and do it again.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow...I would dump this trend micro in a heartbeat. what a lot of hassle


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

I visit rootmedic website almost everyday to see what new products he has come up with and have never had a problem.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

It should never do this again, unless there is a problem with your browser... It should show up as trusted from trend micro, norton, etc. I submitted it and have not heard of any other problems. 

That being said, Trend Micro is a subpar security program. I'd trust some free ones over it.


----------

